
Coinjob – A distributed labor marketplace for computer-based work - hamburglar1
https://coinjob.net/
======
nannal
This looks suspiciously like overt advertising for another useless ICO, 50% of
which is premined and 30% (make that 40% including "bonuses" & "marketing") of
that is going to the "founders".

If this coin ever hits an exchange I would short it hard, there's no platform,
no demo, the whitepaper is 13 pages of tosh

"Microsoft Word - CoinJob Whitepaper V1.3.docx"

"Day 1: 1ETH = 1200XCJ"

So with 200m tokens at 1200 eth each, that's $26,000,000

so they only want 780,000 for marketing and 780,000 for bonuses

And how much is going to the founders?

$3,640,000, there are four of them so skim a little marketing and bonus money
and that's 1m each.

~~~
jraines
A lot of the ICO "whitepapers" are comedy gold

~~~
JamieF1
Just like
[http://Fomocoin.org/whitepaper.pdf](http://Fomocoin.org/whitepaper.pdf)

Disclosure: I wrote this "whitepaper"

------
KirinDave
It seems like a neat idea, but do etherium-backed ICOs have any credibility
right now? There are so many problems surfacing that it's not clear why anyone
_can_ take them at face value.

------
jraines
Congrats to them for front-paging this ;)

I've heard some people say that most ICOs wouldn't stand a chance at getting
VC funding. So, investors of HN, what say you of this one?

To me, the first question is why does this need its own token rather than just
using Ether? I can maybe see appcoins making sense for something like Status
(mobile messenger platform trying to be the crypto WeChat), but this seems too
small even if it's a success to merit a separate token.

~~~
keymone
i wonder how expensive is it to frontpage something on HN.

~~~
jraines
Free, probably. It doesn't take much. I imagine this gets flagkilled pretty
soon. (And just to be clear, my wink above is just b/c I thought it was kind
of funny, not b/c I have anything to do with it)

~~~
nannal
Well they allocated 780,000 for marketing so clearly it's a lot more expensive
than any of us could have imagined.

------
byoung2
What's with the verify endpoint. If a hacker changed the address, couldn't
they change the verify endpoint too?

~~~
Jabanga
Token sales should always use a .eth name as the wrapper for their deposit
address. That's what FunFair did with their token sale [1]. It makes it a lot
harder for a hacker or scammer to trick users into sending to the wrong
address, since a user-specified identifier can be made far more mnemonic than
an Ethereum account address.

[1] [https://medium.com/@weka/token-sales-done-better-
funfair-d38...](https://medium.com/@weka/token-sales-done-better-
funfair-d38c07a03c0b)

------
lpa22
I could see this being successful by undercutting the Upwork fees alone

